# A Plan is forming.....would like to hear your ideas



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

There's no Europe travel thread so I'm doing it here! :evil: 

9 Aug 13 I have 3 weeks off and plan to spend every frickin second of it in the MH in Europe.....4 countries

My better and my far more prettier half has never been to Germany so my intention is to blow her socks off (cause I'm that special kind of guy) with a trip she will remember......

It will be (sorry this is long)

1 - Ieper (cause we both love this place)

2 - Osnabruck (I was based here for 10 years and she wants to see it)

3 - Bergen/Belsen (I want to take her to the concentration camp and show her where I use to take Tanks firing!)

4 - Hanover (I was Born here and its a nice city)

5 - Berlin (Main part of the trip we're gonna spend about 5 days here as its awesome)

6 - Colditz (She's a WW2 nerd)

7 - Dresden (ANY IDEAS AS I've NEVER BEEN)

This bit she doesn't know about!!!!

8 - Brno (MotoGP weekend.....I've been here before but with work)

9 - Nuremberg (cause it would be rude not to...I might even take the van round the track)

10 - Heidelberg (ANY IDEAS AS I've NEVER BEEN)

11 - Luxembourg (I've been Caravanning here)

then back to Ieper before returning to the UK

All in 20 days

If there's anything I should see on the route (if you look on google maps its a logical route, spock) I would love to know/hear about it but we have to be in Brno on the 24th Aug for the MotoGP :wink:



site admin note - moved to Continental touring forum :idea:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

All those miles in 15 days??? (5 days static in Berlin) :roll:

Surely you are going to be spending most of your time driving, rather than enjoying your break??


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> All those miles in 15 days??? (5 days static in Berlin) :roll:
> 
> Surely you are going to be spending most of your time driving, rather than enjoying your break??


Yeah that is in the back of my mind.....but I know I can drive to Ieper in an hour from the port.

Osnabruck in 4 hours from Ieper

Bergen in 2 hours from Osnabruck

4 hours from Hanover to Berlin (can you tell I've driven these many times!!)

The main parts are Berlin, Brno and Luxembourg the rest we can see when we do this fulltime.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah! Sounds to hectic. If she is that pretty you won't have any time for Motorhome romance which is great by the way as they can't run away.

Sorry 

Sounds lovely


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Nuremberg?

Nurburgring perhaps?

Peter


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> Nah! Sounds to hectic. If she is that pretty you won't have any time for Motorhome romance which is great by the way as they can't run away.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Sounds lovely


Always road head!! :wink:

Damn I think I'm going to have to cut out Brno (and the MotoGP as that was for me)

well back to the drawingboard


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

listerdiesel said:


> Nuremberg?
> 
> Nurburgring perhaps?
> 
> Peter


I was going to see if I could have been the first ever MH round it


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you take it round the track at Nuremburg you will be about 240 miles out. :wink:

The "Ring" is at Nurburg in the Eifel region west of Koblenz.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nürburgring

http://nurburgring.org.uk/

http://nurburgringexplorer.com/


----------



## crumblyned (Jun 27, 2011)

That is some miles u gunna do good luck with it 8) , going to do something like it in 2014/15  . Big wedding comming up dont ask!! :roll: .


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well thats just cut that out of the tour........its easy this planning lark :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess that it is a toss-up twixt:

'driving and seeing', doing all the stops with just an hour or so at each one.

or

'stopping and sightseeing', doing a select few and taking half a day at each, or more.

We've been to 'target' places, but didn't see much, so abandoned that visit and went on to the next one.

Peter


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like I've cut out hanover, colditz, Dresden, Heidelberg, means we can spend extra time at the bigger sites


Roll on giving up this work lark so I can just worry about not coming back


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

In 2006 we did Dunkirk, Dusseldorf, Berlin, Dresden, Prague, Nuremberg, Frankfurt then back to Dunkirk in 10 days. Had a great time. Would have loved to have taken longer, but don't get the time.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

It depends on how much you both enjoy the actual driving part. A whole day on a motorway is boring but driving on smaller roads often is enjoyable in my opinion.



bigcats30 said:


> I was going to see if I could have been the first ever MH round it


Too late!

Motorhome @ Nurnburgring


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> prettier half has never been to Germany so my intention is to blow her socks off (cause I'm that special kind of guy) with a trip she will remember......
> 8 - Brno (MotoGP weekend.....I've been here before but with work)
> 
> 9 - Nuremberg (cause it would be rude not to...I might even take the van round the track)
> ...


I see you have your priorities correct then, birds n bikes :wink:

I'm all jealous now, wish we could do it too,


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sounds like one of those package coach tours:

"Good morning ladies and gentlemen, this is Rome - a city full of wonderful sights.

Please be back in the coach in 20 minutes"


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Heidelberg is considered by a lot of germans (and i speak to them often by phone) to be the loveliest city (if thats what it is) in Germany.

We did the black forest last year 2012 and the mosel the year before.

The mosel is a must and we will be doing it again this year.

Black forest very pretty too

DONT FORGET TO GET YOUR "UNVELTZONE PLAQUETTE"
Phill.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree with others that if you want to visit places in detail it's too far as planned, but if you own a MH to 'Travel' and stop just at the places that grab you at the time, the distance is no big deal.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

This year we're heading to Salzburg and then tootling back via the Tirol then back up the Autobahn from the Bodensee.

We'll be going to Rotterdam on the ferry and blasting to Salzburg in 2 days. The first day will be a long one to get to Northern Bavaria somewhere for the first night (done it before) so the second day will be OK. Getting all of the driving done in one go means that we have the rest of the two and a little bit weeks to work our way back at our own pace.

You could blast to Berlin and then work your way back at a more sedate pace.

Have a fab trip whatever you do. Coming back via Luxembourg would be good as you could go along the Mosel. Not far from the Nurburgring then. All sorts of vehicles do it but check if its open. You'll have to remember that you'll be by far the slowest thing on it and will have lunatics doing silly speeds passing you all the time. It will be a bit hairy in some of the corners if someone exceeds their talent.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

drcotts said:


> Heidelberg is considered by a lot of germans (and i speak to them often by phone) to be the loveliest city (if thats what it is) in Germany.
> 
> We did the black forest last year 2012 and the mosel the year before.
> 
> ...


Interesting to hear that about Heidelberg......we've had a rethink so it looks like we'll be cutting out Brno (Boo from the bikers) but I did promise her Germany. So Berlin down to Dresden then over to Heidelberg.

Cheers for the input guys


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like a lovely little trip.

Dresden is the most beautiful city architecturally that I have ever seen, wonderful rebuilding job after it was virtually destroyed at the end of the last war, looks like it has been there 500 years.

We are also planning Germany again this year.

Paul.


----------

